# Marion has done it again....



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Last yr, he was the 2nd player in NBA History to be in top 5 avg of steals and rebounds. David Robinson did it in '91-92. Well, Marion did it again this yr, tied for 3rd in steals (2.0 spg) and 3rd in rebounding (11.8 rpg) 

No one does it for 15 yrs, and he does 2 yrs in a row. :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Last yr, he was the 2nd player in NBA History to be in top 5 avg of steals and rebounds. David Robinson did it in '91-92. Well, Marion did it again this yr, tied for 3rd in steals (2.0 spg) and 3rd in rebounding (11.8 rpg)
> 
> No one does it for 15 yrs, and he does 2 yrs in a row. :cheers:



Marion is crazy! Why do people laugh at me for think he'll be able to make the hall of fame? 

Hes so young and he'll just keep adding to his stats, and accomplishments.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Marion is crazy! Why do people laugh at me for think he'll be able to make the hall of fame?
> 
> Hes so young and he'll just keep adding to his stats, and accomplishments.


yeah, I don't think it's laughable. I think people want/need to see him a bit more of him (like yrs more) before they can say whether he can be able to make it. Still a lot left. He's such a unique player that I think more people would apperciate more if he were on their team. D'Antoni said we would only have 25 wins or so without him. That's a bold statement.

Also, when he had that 44 pts 15 reb and 31 pts and 24 rebound games back to back. He became the 3rd player in NBA history to have back to back games of combined 75 pts and 39 rebounds. Hakeem and Moses Malone did it before him.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Marion is better then Scottie Pippen.

Yup...that's right.


----------



## FATSHAQANDTMAC (Jan 17, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Marion is better then Scottie Pippen.
> 
> Yup...that's right.


and you are * *so lovable **  

Yup... that's right



*edit by dissonance19. NO personal attacks or name calling, it's not rocket science. At least reply with something that has to do with bball and why you disagree. I don't agree with him either but it makes more sense to do so than to just call someone a name.*


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Scottie Pippen - First 7 seasons
87-88 CHI 79 0 20.9 .463 .174 .576 1.50 2.30 3.80 2.1 1.15 .66 1.66 2.70 7.9 
88-89 CHI 73 56 33.1 .476 .273 .668 1.90 4.20 6.10 3.5 1.90 .84 2.73 3.60 14.4 
89-90 CHI 82 82 38.4 .489 .250 .675 1.80 4.80 6.70 5.4 2.57 1.23 3.39 3.60 16.5 
90-91 CHI 82 82 36.8 .520 .309 .706 2.00 5.30 7.30 6.2 2.35 1.13 2.83 3.30 17.8 
91-92 CHI 82 82 38.6 .506 .200 .760 2.30 5.40 7.70 7.0 1.89 1.13 3.09 3.00 21.0 
92-93 CHI 81 81 38.6 .473 .237 .663 2.50 5.20 7.70 6.3 2.14 .90 3.04 2.70 18.6 
93-94 CHI 72 72 38.3 .491 .320 .660 2.40 6.30 8.70 5.6 2.93 .81 3.22 3.20 22.0 


Shawn Marion - First 7 seasons
99-00 PHO 51 38 24.7 .471 .182 .847 2.1 4.5 6.5 1.4 .75 1.04 1.00 2.20 10.2 
00-01 PHO 79 79 36.2 .480 .256 .810 2.8 7.9 10.7 2.0 1.67 1.37 1.63 2.70 17.3 
01-02 PHO 81 81 38.4 .469 .393 .845 2.6 7.3 9.9 2.0 1.84 1.06 1.78 2.60 19.1 
02-03 PHO 81 81 41.6 .452 .387 .851 2.5 7.1 9.5 2.4 2.28 1.17 1.94 2.60 21.2 
03-04 PHO 79 79 40.7 .440 .340 .851 2.7 6.6 9.3 2.7 2.11 1.32 1.97 2.60 19.0 
04-05 PHO 81 81 38.8 .476 .334 .833 2.9 8.4 11.3 1.9 2.01 1.47 1.54 2.50 19.4 
05-06 PHX 81 81 40.3 .525 .331 .809 3.1 8.8 11.8 1.8 1.98 1.69 1.54 2.80 21.8

Before you call me whatever it was you called me take a look at the stats. Both have put up very similar numbers in thier first 7 seasons. Pippen did win 3 rings but he also had MJ beside him. 

Some more points:

I never saw Pippen dominate a game like Marion can.

Scottie was a great defensive player but he was guarding other small forwards. Shawn has been asked to guard point guards, off guards, small forwards, and power forwards.

Again Scottie has MJ

Scottie was never able to have any success without Jordan

Scottie was never mentioned for MVP

I do not beleive my claim is absurd. The stats suggest both players are about equal. Yet I've seen both play in thier prime and I don't believe Pippen was nearly as efficient as Marion. When it is all said and done Marion will be better then Pippen.

Yup, that's right.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Pippen is the better defender, ball handler, play maker, passer and shooter.

But Marion is better every where else, its Pippen's understanding of the game that makes him better over all.

Its an honor to be even compared to Pippen... But Marion is the first Marion...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Marion is such a beast!


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Marion and Pippen's game are completely different, theres no use comparing. 

With that said, no one is like Marion.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I just hope he keeps up his play and beats the Lakers. :banana:


----------



## FATSHAQANDTMAC (Jan 17, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Scottie Pippen - First 7 seasons
> 87-88 CHI 79 0 20.9 .463 .174 .576 1.50 2.30 3.80 2.1 1.15 .66 1.66 2.70 7.9
> 88-89 CHI 73 56 33.1 .476 .273 .668 1.90 4.20 6.10 3.5 1.90 .84 2.73 3.60 14.4
> 89-90 CHI 82 82 38.4 .489 .250 .675 1.80 4.80 6.70 5.4 2.57 1.23 3.39 3.60 16.5
> ...


LOFL just stop, you are killing me. AS USUAL Marion goes missing in the playoffs, getting owned by Odom hahhaha.

You obviously didn't see what Pip did on the Bulls without Mike so why even bother comparing them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

FATSHAQANDTMAC said:


> LOFL just stop, you are killing me. AS USUAL Marion goes missing in the playoffs, getting owned by Odom hahhaha.
> 
> You obviously didn't see what Pip did on the Bulls without Mike so why even bother comparing them.



I guess you missed the Grizzlies/Mavs series last yr buddy where he put big numbers. He hasn't played well against the Spurs and the Lakers so far.. 

And no I don't think he's better than Pippen.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Trade Marion. Period. 

Include Barbosa too. 

Keep Diaw and Bell. The rest, I don't care.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

He may not be better than Pippen, but he's a damn good basketball player. I'd take him any day of the week over guys like Francis, McGrady, Marbury, Jefferson, etc.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Better than Pippen? I love Marion's play and all, but that is simply ridiculous.


----------

